# Got the shed up!



## Pagey (Nov 17, 2008)

With the help of dad and a friend, who both have enough carpentry skills to be dangerous (as opposed to my total lack of skills), the shed is almost finished!  We have to block off one more bird rafter, put down one piece of tin, and then shore up with a few braces.  But she's ready for wood now!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice, no problem with wood in your area!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting . . . a plethora of shed photos . . . which is very handy for me since I'm printing them and then taking the various design aspects to incorporate into my own shed (which I hope to build this Spring.) Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Pagey (Nov 17, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Nice, no problem with wood in your area!



No, not at all.  I'm in the woods, and I have access to both an 80 acre farm (dad's mom) and a 165 acre farm (mom's brother).  Also, a lot of loggers will let you cut tops when they've finished up.  Just have to get some curing for next year now!  I'm stoked!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2008)

Pagey said:
			
		

> With the help of dad and a friend, who both have enough carpentry skills to be dangerous (as opposed to my total lack of skills), the shed is almost finished!  We have to block off one more bird rafter, put down one piece of tin, and then shore up with a few braces.  But she's ready for wood now!
> 
> Nice job on the wood shelter.. How did you anchor the posts? My design somewhat similar to yours.. I posted the pics a little while ago..
> 
> Ray


----------



## Pagey (Nov 17, 2008)

The rear posts are 30" deep, and I think the front are around 24" deep.  We just tamped the dirt back in around them - no concrete for this build.  We were on the roof all day yesterday, and it was stable, so I hope it holds up well.  I "stole" the design from here, so it could have been yours!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2008)

Pagey said:
			
		

> The rear posts are 30" deep, and I think the front are around 24" deep.  We just tamped the dirt back in around them - no concrete for this build.  We were on the roof all day yesterday, and it was stable, so I hope it holds up well.  I "stole" the design from here, so it could have been yours!



That sounds pretty sturdy to me! If you used some of my ideas that's awesome too(just don't blame me if the roof caves in lol).. That's what makes this forum so great.. Lots of interesting people with great ideas willing to share..

Ray


----------

